# Lost: New Fly Rod and Reel at Pumphouse Sat, Sept 22.



## Spade Hackle (Jun 18, 2007)

Did you give Rancho del Rio or the area fly shops a call (Cutthroat Anglers, Fly Fishing Outfitters, etc)? Sorry to hear about leaving your new rig behind...Sometimes they get sacrificed to the river, and that's painful enough...
Good Luck!

SH


----------

